# Tbol Winny



## Harj10 (Oct 4, 2006)

well boys im going to do a oral cytcle ...lasting about 4 weeks...

50mg/ed winny inj or oral 
80mg/ed tbol....

trying to get hard...and lean and some what vascular?

can i acheive these goals?


----------



## Harj10 (Oct 4, 2006)

no help wow in 3 hours:| come on boys


----------



## durk (Oct 4, 2006)

Harj10 said:


> well boys im going to do a oral cytcle ...lasting about 4 weeks...
> 
> 50mg/ed winny inj or oral
> 80mg/ed tbol....
> ...



What are your stats? and the best first cycle is 500mgs of test injected a week oral only cycle are useless unless its anavar.


----------



## Harj10 (Oct 4, 2006)

bro ive dnoe a test cycle alone...at 500mg weekly..for 10 weeks

im jsut doing an oral cycle ...because i do not have access to inj for a while so im doing an oral..and get back into injs again...

24
510
185
9% bf


----------



## durk (Oct 4, 2006)

if I was going to go oral only I would go with var but in some areas its very expensive, but maybe someone else could give you better input on this subject.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 4, 2006)

Tbol is not terribly common, how can you find that and not testosterone?


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2006)

Harj10 said:


> well boys im going to do a oral cytcle ...lasting about 4 weeks...
> 
> 50mg/ed winny inj or oral
> 80mg/ed tbol....
> ...





Harj10 said:


> 23 yo
> 5'11
> 155-160



Sounds like a great idea, good luck


----------



## Mudge (Oct 5, 2006)

With those stats you should be shredded and vascular to hell and back. One of my brothers who doesn't really lift weighs that at 5'7" when he is light, and he is not big at all.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 5, 2006)

Bad combo. Tbol sucks for cutting, but it's great for bulking. That combo will jack your lipids and shutdown testosterone production. Bad news for your liver, as well. Your workouts, libido and mood will suffer. You need androgens if you want to cut. How about test and var?


----------



## Harj10 (Oct 5, 2006)

right now i could only get orals...im looking for a 1 time cycle of orals

ive got dbol.tbol.anadrol.winstrol. PCT nolva armidex 
i have all of that on hand


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2006)

Harj10 said:


> right now i could only get orals...im looking for a 1 time cycle of orals
> 
> ive got dbol.tbol.anadrol.winstrol. PCT nolva armidex
> i have all of that on hand


5'11'' and 155.....and you start using roids...*Pathetic!!!
*


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 6, 2006)

If you have to stack two of those, I would use Dbol and Tbol with arimidex for 4-6 weeks.

20 mg Dbol/day
40 mg Tbol/day


With enough calories from a good diet, you shoud make some gains. However, if your diet and exercise were in check, you should would have already made nice gains. How long have you been lifting?


----------



## Harj10 (Oct 6, 2006)

i have been lifting for 8 years since i was 15...and im 23 now ...was ar eally skinny kid...at about 120lbs


----------



## Harj10 (Oct 6, 2006)

ive never really been able to gain...ive been eating anything and eveyrthing in site at about 6000-7000 calories a day...tracking done by fitday.com


----------



## GFR (Oct 6, 2006)

Harj10 said:


> ive never really been able to gain...ive been eating anything and eveyrthing in site at about 6000-7000 calories a day...tracking done by fitday.com


You have not been able to gain because all you do is post about steroids....not one single thread about training or diet...

Pathetic


----------



## mrmark (Oct 7, 2006)

Harj10 said:


> ive never really been able to gain...ive been eating anything and eveyrthing in site at about 6000-7000 calories a day...tracking done by fitday.com





Harj10 said:


> 23 yo
> 5'11
> 155-160





Harj10 said:


> yeah my liftin exp is 8 years i have always been small but it has been on and off



Something must be wrong if you are having that many calories and not gaining weight, be it fat or muscle. If you were eating that much and training well, you'd be massive. 

Post your diet in the diet section and your training regime in the training section. A consistent solid training regime and diet will have you packing on the muscle.


----------



## Harj10 (Oct 8, 2006)

i kno my training technique is fine and my diet... so i would not have to psot


----------



## angelo212 (Oct 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> You have not been able to gain because all you do is post about steroids....not one single thread about training or diet...
> 
> Pathetic



Your real cocky in your post sitting at that typewriter. All that's unessary.


----------

